# USB Stick belegt - Windows zeigt keine Daten an



## ChaoZ (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
mein Vater hat mir gerade einen USB-Stick vorbei gebracht, den ich mir mal anschauen soll. 
Der Stick hat insgesamt 2GB an Speicher, Windows zeigt aber an das nur noch 815MB frei sind, also ist der Großteil belegt.

Beim Doppelklick auf den Wechseldatenträger H, also den Stick, werden keinerlei Dateien angezeigt, als wäre der Stick komplett frei von Daten.
Ich habe mich schon etwas schlau gelesen, das könnte wohl damit zusammen hängen das der Stick einfach so aus dem Rechner entfernt wurde und eben nicht mit dem "sicheren Entfernen".

Mein Dad hätte die Dateien gerne noch wieder, hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich den Inhalt des Sticks wieder sichtbar machen kann? 
Die Option mit den versteckten Ordnern, also das sie sichtbar sein sollen, ist bereits aktiviert.

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
Grüße


----------



## crusherd (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,

was du probieren kannst, ist mit Recuva den Stick zu scannen und versuchen die Dateien wiederherzustellen. 
Solange keine neuen Daten draufgeschrieben werden, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, diese wiederherzustellen. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
die einzige Datei die da gefunden wird, ist ReadyBoostPerfTest.ptm.
Da waren aber noch andere Dateien, mehr wird aber nicht angezeigt. 

Was hat es mit der Datei da auf sich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist eine versteckte Testdatei, die Windows anlegt um die "ReadyBoost" Eignung des Sticks zu überprüfen.
Diese wird aber üblicherweise nach abgeschlossenem Test gelöscht.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juli 2012)

Okay, schade. Ich dachte mit der Datei könnte ich etwas wiederherstellen.

Recuva konnte mir auch nicht anzeigen, was da die 1,2GB eingenommen hat...


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2012)

Ich fürchte der Stick könnte seine guten Zeiten hinter sich haben


----------



## crusherd (16. Juli 2012)

Merkwürdig ist das schon, dass die Daten einfach weg sind. Normalerweise bleiben die kopierten Daten auf dem Stick erhalten, da Windows grundsätzlich den "sicher entfernen"-modus nutzt. Erst wenn man das per Hand für den Stick ändert, muss man selbst den Stick "sicher entfernen".
Sind vielleicht die Sektoren beschädigt, dass der Stick belegt ist bzw. nicht mehr seine volle Kapazität zeigt? Sonst weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------

